# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Accidental Rili

## charcaradon megaldon

Bros and Sis,

Newbie question about rili shrimps. So I went to LFS just to browse (always a bad idea) and I came home with a bag of cherry shrimps for my tank. While picking which bag to buy, there was this bag with a shrimp in the bag that had some odd coloring -akin of Japanese koi and had that flavor to it. I thought it might've been the runt of the litter. But it looked (still does) pretty cool to me so I bought that bag. 

Later I realized it is actually a red rili shrimp. So now I have a rili with cherry and sakura. 

I know that rili is a variant of the cherry that was bred to have this distinct marking. And the maintenance and upkeep is relatively easy like the cherry/sakura/fire red. 

Would you advise to buy more rili and add to the tank or start a new tank with strictly rili? The current tank should be able to able to handle the biomass. 

I believe the rili is a male. I assume it will crossbreed with the cherry/sakura since they are same breed essentially. Anyone here have a tank that has a mix of rili, cherry, and sakura or other shrimps? Any advice or experience sharing will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you! :Confused:

----------


## xconnect.

You should not really saperate. You can put them together because you are not doing selective breeding.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

That is what I thought. Thank you xconnect for the confirmation.

I've also heard that when breeding rili, roughly half portion of the shrimplets will turn back into cherry shrimp. Can anyone confirm this? 

Thank you!

----------


## xconnect.

Sure good to help  :Smile: .by the way actually rili shrimps if I'm not wrong are actually deformed cherry shrimps ( colour wise) so I'm not surprise if your fiftyfifty statement is true but i cannot confirm

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Yeah. I heard that rili is actually cherry shrimp that Taiwanese breeders developed through selective breeding. Thanks again, xconnet.

----------


## stormhawk

On one of the threads here, they are referred to as culls from cherry shrimp lines. It is not surprising that a few will appear in bags of cherry/sakura/fire red every now and then.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

SH, I thought that ppl in Taiwan also bred the rili purposely for the colouration? But regardless, I think they are pretty cool looking. Like I've said, very koi like. Thank you for the info!

----------


## stormhawk

They do, but they also appear from time to time in batches of cherry shrimps. I've seen a few among some Fire Reds that I was looking at the LFS. They're cool in their own right and like you said, the "koi" pattern is pretty interesting to look at. At least it's not a uniform red color.  :Laughing:

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Yeah, I think they are pretty cool. That is what I was wondering should I start a rili tank...haha. :Roll Eyes:  But I just don't have the time hence decide to go against it. 

I wonder how big of a following is rili shrimp here in Singapore? I think I saw some rili shrimp for sale threads in the marketplace forum. Maybe when I get more time later, I will start a shrimp tank like you did just for the rili. 

How is your new shrimp tank effort coming along? 

Off topic here, but looks like I have a nun convent in my tank right now hence the shrimps are showing saddles but no breeding going on.  :Crying:  haha....

----------


## pyl

separate them, or else most probably you will end up with wild cherries. tested and proven

----------


## recca

i used to keep Rili, Fire Red together. My Rilis were male and offspring from the fire Red females are mostly Rilis, with thick red and red legs too. really not bad.. maybe that being that one time off thing thou. just my 2 cents worth :P

----------


## Owls

Just to share my cherry shrimp tank I started.
Bought 1 bag of cherry with 5 pcs two of them is berried. Guess what I tech home put into tank found all of them is female bingo. So lucky me. 
Where to buy again but shop close so go next door to buy but cannot choose myself hai.
Thought should be ok I bought 3pcs back home. Guess what all female again. Hahaha
Have 1 and only Male Rili in my office tank.
So bring it home now he is dame lucky and very shack also.
My cherry keep on berried 1 after another.
Now waiting for them to grow up. Cheers :Smile:

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Thanks for your experience guys...
r
I am just going to see what happens. 

I think I have a convent going on in my tank right now. I see moulting all the time...but guess what? NO berried shrimps....Ugh... :Exasperated: .

Anyway, I need to find a way to add more lucky guys to my tank. 

Any suggestion where to shop for male shrimps? Fire red preferred. 

Thanks guys!  :Grin:

----------


## deone

Neocaridinal species molt alot more than CRS..
So it's pretty normal..

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

True...but when there is no shrimps carrying berries after molting after molting, then something is not right... :Surprised:

----------

